

Why Should Engineers and Scientists Be Worried About Color? - yarapavan
http://researchweb.watson.ibm.com/people/l/lloydt/color/color.HTM

======
gambling8nt
Previous discussion of this article at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=772556> (slightly different URL, but same
text).

------
diN0bot
resistors. do you know how annoying it is to misread the bands?!

------
ableal
Good stuff, hits one of my soft spots. Seems to be a 1998 piece - hunting up
to the author home page and down the biblio page, this reference links back
the posted page:

Data Visualization: The End of the Rainbow. B. Rogowitz and L. Treinish, IEEE
Spectrum, 35, n. 12, pp. 52-59, December, 1998.

~~~
coderdude
I good indicator of age is the heavily gif-compressed logo at the top of the
page with © 1996 right under it.

~~~
ableal
That's what set me off. But the author's page has more recent stuff (2005 or
so, I think).

There's also the fun "what's the most recent citation" hunt in the references
section of undated papers - I had noted 1998 in this particular one.

